# Please help with GPS numbers



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

Ok i downloaded 2 list of gps number on some previous post on in this section. Im adding them to my bluechart and got bummed by all the different numbers for the same thing.



one from Redlegs 

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Attachment8242.aspx

and one from 

http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/Bureau...ments/Artificial reefMASTER list 21July09.xls



Could anyone please tell me which is the correct one? Both of them have different numbers to each reef.



If im incorrect, my apology in advance


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The numbers that are verified by Robert Turpin are going to be your best bet.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you questing the numbers themselves or the formats???


----------



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

the numbers


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

i can tell you one thing, don't get disappointed when some of the numbers that turpin "verified" aren't there, but the escambia county list is pretty good.


----------



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

koo. thanks guys. i just dont want to be wasting a lot of fuel looking for all of this


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Look at the difference in the numbers for the same spot they could very well both could be correct if they are close to each other. Two boats tied up next to each other on a spot will get different numbers from there GPSs and both are correct for the spot..


----------



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

> *sealark (7/30/2009)*Look at the difference in the numbers for the same spot they could very well both could be correct if they are close to each other. Two boats tied up next to each other on a spot will get different numbers from there GPSs and both are correct for the spot..




Yea i definately check them out. one set of numbers said the Massachusetts was about 10 miles out :banghead


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

What do you mean you don't want to waste fuel checking them out. I thought that was fishing in the gulf. But seriously. some are going to be better than others and over time some reefs have weathered the hurricanes better than many others. Also, if a spot is several spots right close together or was originally a bunch of stuff in one spot, look a few hundred feet in any direction. You never know what a storm may have moved around a bit or the first thing you print may not be the piece of structure holding the best concentration of fish.

Chris


----------



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

> *ryanbr (7/31/2009)*What do you mean you don't want to waste fuel checking them out. I thought that was fishing in the gulf. But seriously. some are going to be better than others and over time some reefs have weathered the hurricanes better than many others. Also, if a spot is several spots right close together or was originally a bunch of stuff in one spot, look a few hundred feet in any direction. You never know what a storm may have moved around a bit or the first thing you print may not be the piece of structure holding the best concentration of fish.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris




of course thats what fishing is about. I just meant that one list of numbers gave me the Massachusetts 10 miles out the pass. now that is a waste of gas


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

> *davidletran (7/29/2009)*Ok i downloaded 2 list of gps number on some previous post on in this section. Im adding them to my bluechart and got bummed by all the different numbers for the same thing.
> 
> one from Redlegs
> http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Attachment8242.aspx
> ...


Might want to make sure you are setting Google Earth to "degrees decimal minutes" in options. Once that is done, you might notice that Turpins published list coords, match the google earth coords exactly (since turpins list was the source for the info) regardless where they "appear" in Google Earth's display. As previously discussed: don't bother with the MBT lists.

Hope this helps some..


----------



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

i've been using mapsource. Is google earth better?


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

> *davidletran (8/3/2009)*i've been using mapsource. Is google earth better?


David, Neither better in my opinion. Each of them have there place so to speak. I like google earth to see where sites "lie" using google's hi-definition maps and for general route planning. Mapsource (depending on which one you have) is great for transfering numbers back and forth to your GPS unit. If you have the the Blue Water Charts in mapsource, then you can see the underwater terrain, depths, etc.

Another outstanding point of Google Earth, is that it's free and customizable. Destin Sharks (can't remember the url) has done lots of slick work with google earth data files such as the Destin area wrecks and reefs, the shipwreck registry, and more.

I would not use google earth for navigation. Just for "supplemental" info. Also, if you fool with the "communities" in there, you can find all the reef sites laid out (compliments of reef.org I think).

Steve


----------



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

> *redlegs (8/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *davidletran (8/3/2009)*i've been using mapsource. Is google earth better?
> ...




Thanks steve. I've been using mapsource with bluechart 9.5.


----------

